# Sentenza Sandri...



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

Faccio una premessa:L'agente spaccarotella dovrebbe essere immediatamente cacciato dalla p.di s.per inidonietà..e per la mancanza di requisiti necessari...!Cio che ha fatto è impensabile e incomprensibile...INGIUSTIFICABILE!!Inorridisco pensando che se quel colpo partito da una sede stradale all'altra avesse centrato il conducente di un pulman pieno di persone....sarebbe stata una strage!!Insomma un operatore di polizia deve saper bene quando e come estrarre l'arma in dotazione!Pensare che un simile soggetto continui la sua professione non fa il bene di nessuno.....!Detto questo come già aveva pronosticato tempo fà la sentenza tecnicamente è giusta!!!COLPA COSCIENTE....Omicidio colposo...non poteva esser diversamente...a 60 metri con una rete di mezzo neanche un cecchino con fucile di precisione poteva centrare la testa di un individuo in una macchina in movimento seduto fra due persone....figurarsi con una 9x21 parabellum FS!!Perchè ha sparato?Stupidamente per arrestare la marcia del veicolo...sapendo che il suo gesto poteva aver conseguenze tragiche ma essendo sicuro che CIò non sarebbe accaduto....!!Fra l'altro la traiettoria dell'ogiva è stata viziata dalla rete metallica sita fra le due sedi stradali....per cui come scrissi tempo fà ,ha sparato ma senza la volontà di uccidere....!!Trovo comprensibili le parole del padre ma inopportune....senza il dolo...è stato dato il massimo per il colPoso...e asserire che la divisa abbia aviuto il suo peso per la sentenza....TROVO UN AFFERMAZIONE GRATUTA!!In ultimo aggiungerei una cosa:Se in quella macchina ci fossero state 5 brave persone....che andavano serenamente allo stadio....non ci sarebbe stato nessun inseguimentO ad una macchina con occupanti di tifoseria avversaria....nessuna rissa....nessun lancio di sassi....NESSUN STUPIDO E INCRESCIOSO SPARO....!!!Mi chiedoerchè nessuno dice questo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Perché sono anni che si fanno campagne per pene severe e di delegittimazione della magistratura e quindi qualunque ragazzotto crede di poter stabilire a proprio piacere colpe, sentenze e pene.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

mi fanno incazzare: per aldrovandi che è stato ammazzato a pugni e botte  solo 4 anni, e non ho sentito nessuno ergersi incazzato per la pochezza della pena


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Cosa c'entrerebbe la magistratura?La magistratura applica le pene....magari gli errori son del legislatore o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi fanno incazzare: per aldrovandi che è stato ammazzato a pugni e botte  solo 4 anni, e non ho sentito nessuno ergersi incazzato per la pochezza della pena


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Brugola*

Ecco su questo mi trovi d'accordo...!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrerebbe la magistratura?La magistratura applica le pene....magari gli errori son del legislatore o no?


 Forse devi rileggere quel che ho scritto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:L'agente spaccarotella dovrebbe essere immediatamente cacciato dalla p.di s.per inidonietà..e per la mancanza di requisiti necessari...!Cio che ha fatto è impensabile e incomprensibile...INGIUSTIFICABILE!!Inorridisco pensando che se quel colpo partito da una sede stradale all'altra avesse centrato il conducente di un pulman pieno di persone....sarebbe stata una strage!!Insomma un operatore di polizia deve saper bene quando e come estrarre l'arma in dotazione!Pensare che un simile soggetto continui la sua professione non fa il bene di nessuno.....!Detto questo come già aveva pronosticato tempo fà la sentenza tecnicamente è giusta!!!COLPA COSCIENTE....Omicidio colposo...non poteva esser diversamente...a 60 metri con una rete di mezzo neanche un cecchino con fucile di precisione poteva centrare la testa di un individuo in una macchina in movimento seduto fra due persone....figurarsi con una 9x21 parabellum FS!!Perchè ha sparato?Stupidamente per arrestare la marcia del veicolo...sapendo che il suo gesto poteva aver conseguenze tragiche ma essendo sicuro che CIò non sarebbe accaduto....!!Fra l'altro la traiettoria dell'ogiva è stata viziata dalla rete metallica sita fra le due sedi stradali....per cui come scrissi tempo fà ,ha sparato ma senza la volontà di uccidere....!!Trovo comprensibili le parole del padre ma inopportune....senza il dolo...è stato dato il massimo per il colPoso...e asserire che la divisa abbia aviuto il suo peso per la sentenza....TROVO UN AFFERMAZIONE GRATUTA!!In ultimo aggiungerei una cosa:Se in quella macchina ci fossero state 5 brave persone....che andavano serenamente allo stadio....non ci sarebbe stato nessun inseguimentO ad una macchina con occupanti di tifoseria avversaria....nessuna rissa....nessun lancio di sassi....NESSUN STUPIDO E INCRESCIOSO SPARO....!!!Mi chiedoerchè nessuno dice questo?


Secondo me era un preterintenzionale... volontario sicuramente no. L'uso cosciente di un arma da fuoco puntata ad altezza uomo in un area affollata come un'autostrada non può configurarsi come omicidio colposo. Comunque i giudici sono stati troppo buoni, IMHO.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Ho letto attentamente e condivido....continuo a sostenere che se la sentenza sebra ingiusta...la magistratura non poteva far diversamente!!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sono anni che si fanno campagne per pene severe e di delegittimazione della magistratura e quindi qualunque ragazzotto crede di poter stabilire a proprio piacere colpe, sentenze e pene.


 Il padre non è un ragazzotto però, e mi sembra abbia tutte le ragioni per essere incazzato.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Molti*

Al limite.....si!Ha divaricato le gambe e tu sai cosa significa.......però sai anche a 60 metri con una rete metallica di mezzo quanto possa esser difficile colpire il bersaglio....manca la volontarietà.....!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrerebbe la magistratura?La magistratura applica le pene....magari gli errori son del legislatore o no?


 
AMEN​


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Molti*

Esser incazzato và bene..ha tutti i motivi...ma non istigare altra violenza mi sembrerebbe un atto intelligente!!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al limite.....si!Ha divaricato le gambe e tu sai cosa significa.......però sai anche a 60 metri con una rete metallica di mezzo quanto possa esser difficile colpire il bersaglio....manca la volontarietà.....!!!


Son d'accordo con te. Infatti non avrei mai dato l'omicidio volontario. Però non mi sembra neanche colposo... dai, se mi metto in quella posizione di sparo e faccio fuoco, ci vuole davvero una grande fantasia a dar l'omicidio colposo... diciamo che hanno scalato un preterintenzionale in colposo, levandogli qualche anno di galera.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Emma*

Buon giorno...!Comunque ancora non capiscoERCHè NESSUNO PONE L'ACCENTO SUL PRIMA??


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esser incazzato và bene..ha tutti i motivi...ma non istigare altra violenza mi sembrerebbe un atto intelligente!!!


 Infatti lui ha detto a tutti di stare calmi... sta protestando duramente, ma non vedo incitamento alla violenza.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:L'agente spaccarotella dovrebbe essere immediatamente cacciato dalla p.di s.per inidonietà..e per la mancanza di requisiti necessari...!Cio che ha fatto è impensabile e incomprensibile...INGIUSTIFICABILE!!Inorridisco pensando che se quel colpo partito da una sede stradale all'altra avesse centrato il conducente di un pulman pieno di persone....sarebbe stata una strage!!Insomma un operatore di polizia deve saper bene quando e come estrarre l'arma in dotazione!Pensare che un simile soggetto continui la sua professione non fa il bene di nessuno.....!Detto questo come già aveva pronosticato tempo fà la sentenza tecnicamente è giusta!!!COLPA COSCIENTE....Omicidio colposo...non poteva esser diversamente...a 60 metri con una rete di mezzo neanche un cecchino con fucile di precisione poteva centrare la testa di un individuo in una macchina in movimento seduto fra due persone....figurarsi con una 9x21 parabellum FS!!Perchè ha sparato?Stupidamente per arrestare la marcia del veicolo...sapendo che il suo gesto poteva aver conseguenze tragiche ma essendo sicuro che CIò non sarebbe accaduto....!!Fra l'altro la traiettoria dell'ogiva è stata viziata dalla rete metallica sita fra le due sedi stradali....per cui come scrissi tempo fà ,ha sparato ma senza la volontà di uccidere....!!Trovo comprensibili le parole del padre ma inopportune....senza il dolo...è stato dato il massimo per il colPoso...e asserire che la divisa abbia aviuto il suo peso per la sentenza....TROVO UN AFFERMAZIONE GRATUTA!!In ultimo aggiungerei una cosa:Se in quella macchina ci fossero state 5 brave persone....che andavano serenamente allo stadio....non ci sarebbe stato nessun inseguimentO ad una macchina con occupanti di tifoseria avversaria....nessuna rissa....nessun lancio di sassi....NESSUN STUPIDO E INCRESCIOSO SPARO....!!!Mi chiedoerchè nessuno dice questo?


 
Ora.
Siamo stanchi di processi che avvengono fuori delle aule giudiziarie.
I processi si fanno dentro, non fuori, con la pressione di un ridicolo, si ridicolo sindacato di polizia.
Quello  non era omicidio colposo....chiunque abbia un minimo di esperienza di queste cose te lo può spiegare, Oscuro.
 Non era omicidio colposo. Quindi 6 anni sono una condanna assurda ed irrisoria.
Ma quello che non si è capito è che salvare Spaccarotella (che sinceramente è un testa di ca...o)è stata una coglionata, che ricadrà sulla polizia, già non molto amata.
Bisognava fare un processo giusto, che riconoscesse la evidente intenzionalità di ammazzare di quel poliziotto, prenderne le distanze, e dimostrare che la Polizia è fondamentalmente pulita. Si è persa un occasione di riscatto.
Mi dispiace, ma ancora una volta bisogna riconoscere che il Corpo di Polizia è pieno di marciume, oltre che di inconsapevoli idioti, cosa che non si può dire dei corpi militari, che gestiscono il loro inevitabile marciume con maggiore intelligenza.

Per quanto riguarda la moralità dei tifosi,e del loro diritto di stare al mondo, questo è' un discorso che non sta in piedi.
Personalmente ritengo che almeno un terzo della popolazione mondiale non sia degna di soffio vitale, ma mai mi verrebbe in mente di farla fuori.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*mOLTI*

Tecnicamente...gli hanno dato il coploso più grave....trattandosi di COLPA COSCIENTE....QUINDI NESSUN DOLO EVENTUALE.....!Adesso sinceramente questa sebntenza partendo da questi presupposti è così sbagliata?


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi fanno incazzare: per aldrovandi che è stato ammazzato a pugni e botte solo 4 anni, e non ho sentito nessuno ergersi incazzato per la pochezza della pena


 Io mi sono incazzata.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tecnicamente...gli hanno dato il coploso più grave....trattandosi di COLPA COSCIENTE....QUINDI NESSUN DOLO EVENTUALE.....!Adesso sinceramente questa sebntenza partendo da questi presupposti è così sbagliata?


 Ecco... io avrei dato il dolo. Sai meglio di me cosa vuol dire mettersi in quella posizione di sparo. Se vuoi far fuoco in aria a scopo d'intimidazione, la postura è ben diversa.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al limite.....si!Ha divaricato le gambe e tu sai cosa significa.......però sai anche a 60 metri con una rete metallica di mezzo quanto possa esser difficile colpire il bersaglio....manca la volontarietà.....!!!


 Non è difficile...


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Iris*

Mi spiace ma il tuo intervento è fuori posto e insensato evito di replicare....!Fatti spiegare....da chi ne sa più di te cosa significa sparare a 60 metri di distanza con una 9x21.....FATTELO SPIEGARE PER BENE!!eVITO DI REPLICARE AL RESTO...perchè il tuo intervento e decisamente fazioso....per cui non è possibile alcun confronto!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Eviterò di rispondere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il padre non è un ragazzotto però, e mi sembra abbia tutte le ragioni per essere incazzato.


 Il padre ...è il padre.
Anch'io avrei deciso per il preterintenzionale, ma non credo che la pena sarebbe stata molto diversa.
In ogni caso una persona in carcere non ti ridà la persona che amavi.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Luglio 2009)

cane non mangia cane ..... 

meglio non aver mai a che fare con la giustizia, ancora di più con quelli in divisa


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il padre ...è il padre.
> Anch'io avrei deciso per il preterintenzionale, ma non credo che la pena sarebbe stata molto diversa.
> *In ogni caso una persona in carcere non ti ridà la persona che ama*vi.


 Ma che discorso è??? La giustizia deve esserci, anche se non ti ridarà mai il morto... ed al di là degli anni di carcere, mi sembra enormemente più giusto un preterintenzionale che un semplice colposo aggravato.
Davvero resto sbalordito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno...!Comunque ancora non capiscoERCHè NESSUNO PONE L'ACCENTO SUL PRIMA??


 Forse per sorvolare sul dopo e di come la polizia ha cercato di coprire spaccarotella...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che discorso è??? La giustizia deve esserci, anche se non ti ridarà mai il morto... ed al di là degli anni di carcere, mi sembra enormemente più giusto un preterintenzionale che un semplice colposo aggravato.
> Davvero resto sbalordito.


 Sono in una fase in cui non credo più che il carcere sia la soluzione.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono in una fase in cui non credo più che il carcere sia la soluzione.


In effetti serve a poco... sicuramente non a redimere, come dice la costituzione. Ma cosa proporresti per reati così gravi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti serve a poco... sicuramente non a redimere, come dice la costituzione. Ma cosa proporresti per reati così gravi?


 Non lo so, davvro.
Miniera?
Scherzo.
Forse lavori che diano il senso della vita.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> :Se in quella macchina ci fossero state 5 brave persone....che andavano serenamente allo stadio....non ci sarebbe stato nessun inseguimentO ad una macchina con occupanti di tifoseria avversaria....nessuna rissa....nessun lancio di sassi....NESSUN STUPIDO E INCRESCIOSO SPARO....!!!Mi chiedoerchè nessuno dice questo?


chi ti dice che non siano brave persone x una rissa di strada?.....le risse o le scazzottate ci sono anche in strada....in certi posti prendi una coltellata x una precedenza non data......
stesso discorso si potrebbe fare x aldrovandi allora......se non fosse stato ubriaco....o non avesse schiamazzato di notte ecc ecc ecc....ma stiamo scherzando?
qua si parla di ragazzi morti x colpa di chi ci dovrebbe proteggere....
se le parti fossero invertite (ovvero sandri che uccide accidentalmente un poliziotto o stesso discorso x aldrovandi) 30 anni di galera e tutti a casa


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno...!Comunque ancora non capiscoERCHè NESSUNO PONE L'ACCENTO SUL PRIMA??


 secondo me allora e' molto peggio l'episodio di carlo giuliani al g8
agente che spare xche si vede in pericolo (costui armeggiava un estintore che se ti prende in testa nn e' che sia proprio salutare)
anche in questo caso nn ho sentito molta gente che ha evidenziato sto fatto


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

anche io credo che non ci sono assolutamente (purtroppo) gli elementi per applicare la volontarietà, riuscire a colpire così è solo teoria...è disgrazia pura, per di più, essendo stata deviata la traiettoria del proiettile era tecnicamente impossibile prevedere, e quindi non c'è volontarietà.

Ovviamente questo tipo non dovrebbe mai più maneggiare un'arma, andrebbe obbligatoriamente cacciato via...insieme al suo collega (Oscuro confermerà) che aveva il dovere di impedirgli di mirare (5 interminabili secondi) ad altezza d'uomo, a maggior ragione, perchè tra l'eventuale obiettivo e la pistola ci sono centinaia di persone che possono essere colpite, e questo non rientra nelle regole di sparo a fuoco)   l'inerzia colpevole và punita, invece sto collega non esiste, e nessuno ne parla...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Luglio 2009)

volontarieta' d'uccidere non penso neanche io
pero che cazzo se uno si mette a sparare dalla parte opposta di un autostrada col rischio di colpire chiunque e' meglio che cambi mestiere


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> volontarieta' d'uccidere non penso neanche io
> pero che cazzo se uno si mette a sparare dalla parte opposta di un autostrada col rischio di colpire chiunque *e' meglio che cambi mestiere*


Il problema principale credo sia questo.

Col colposo Spaccarotelle continuerà a fare quel mestiere e niente e nessuno gli potrà impedire in una situazione di stress di riperdere la testa e riusare in modo sconsiderato un'arma.

Credo anche io che non si possa parlare, vista la distanza e la situazione di volontà di uccidere, ma se si ammette che il colpo non è partito in modo accidentale ma volontario, non si capisce come si possa scappare dal preterintenzionale (ovvero _quando una persona, compiendo atti diretti a cagionare semplici percosse o lesioni personali nei confronti di altro soggetto, senza volerlo ne causa la morte...._e se si usa una pistola ad altezza d'uomo lo scopo non è intimidatorio ma di procurare lesioni)...

La differenza sta tutta nella pena: il preterintenzionale va da un minimo di 10 a un massimo di 18 anni.

Con questa sentenza non è stato fatto un gran servizio al corpo di polizia.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema principale credo sia questo.
> 
> Col colposo Spaccarotelle continuerà a fare quel mestiere e niente e nessuno gli potrà impedire in una situazione di stress di riperdere la testa e riusare in modo sconsiderato un'arma.
> 
> ...


... esatto, quello che sostenevo io... gli hanno voluto sgravare il groppone da qualche anno di galera. Dare un omicidio colposo in casi come questi francamente non sta in piedi. 
A parti rovesciate, Sandri si beccava minimo 20 anni.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Luglio 2009)

Trovo che sia un caso molto particolare da giudicare, non penso che sto poliziotto possa aver sparato per ammazzare...certo c'è da chiedersi che cacchio gli passava per la testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....la vera tragedia sta nel fatto che ora ci sono 2 famiglie rovinate.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Trovo che sia un caso molto particolare da giudicare, non penso che sto poliziotto possa aver sparato per ammazzare...certo c'è da chiedersi che cacchio gli passava per la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non direi proprio, *2*. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il "povero" spaccarotelle, non farà un giorno di prigione e questo è l'altro aspetto deleterio del nostro ordinamento.

Se quei 4 anni di carcere li facesse davvero, il malumore potrebbe esser almeno in parte attenuato, mentre la consapevolezza di quasi impunità fa davvero incazzare!


----------



## Old laretta (16 Luglio 2009)

Parlo da donna che con il diritto lavora quotidianamente e non posso che riconoscere che la sentenza da un punto di vista tecnico è ineceppibile. E' omicidio colposo...nemmeno la fantasia più fervida avrebbe potuto riscontrare la volontarietà. E' da escluderi anche la preterintenzionalità...questa, con riferimento all'ipotesi di omicidio,presuppone la volontà dell'agente di arrecare lesioni  alla propria vittima, dalle quali, per l'appunto, derivi,quale conseguenza non voluta,la sua morte. Ora..spaccarotella,seppur in modo a dir poco avventato ha sparato con l'intento di arrestare il veicolo e non di ferire qualcuno!
Detto ciò,abbandonata un attimo la toga mi domando:
1.perchè Sandri non è andato a vedere la partita come tutti i comuni tifosi anzichè buttarsi nella rissa ancor prima di arrivare allo stadio(questo non significa assolutamente che meritava di morire....questo mai e poi mai!!!!!però lui e i suoi amici un po' di botte se le sarebbero meritate...così la prossima volta,memore dei lividi ci pensavano un attimo prima di fare rissa)
2. chissà perchè quando un agente di polizia è carnefice si tira su un polverone incredibile,mentre quando è vittima (dei tifosi o di chissà quale squilibrato) la vicenda fa meno scalpore.
Premesso che nessuno merita di essere picchiato e men che meno di morire, è bene ricordare che spesso le forze dell'ordine subiscono aggressioni di ogni tipo come negli stadi,alle manifestazioni contro il G8 e via dicendo...ed è bene ricordare che anche loro hanno famiglia,figlii,sono giovani...e soprattutto hanno diritto di vivere.
Detto ciò evitiamo di colpevolizzarli...ci devono difendere si,ma impariamo anche noi ad avere comportamenti più civili.
3.ad ogni modo spaccarotella,data la sua avventatezza nello sparare,meritava una pena..e l'ha avuta...ma una pena giusta,che deve essere valutata in modo obiettivo,a prescindere dal fatto che la vittima era un ragazzo giovane con tutta la vita davanti e che di certo non meritava di morire così.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Parlo da donna che con il diritto lavora quotidianamente e non posso che riconoscere che la sentenza da un punto di vista tecnico è ineceppibile. E' omicidio colposo...nemmeno la fantasia più fervida avrebbe potuto riscontrare la volontarietà. E' da escluderi anche la preterintenzionalità...questa, con riferimento all'ipotesi di omicidio,presuppone la volontà dell'agente di arrecare lesioni  alla propria vittima, dalle quali, per l'appunto, derivi,quale conseguenza non voluta,la sua morte. Ora..spaccarotella,seppur in modo a dir poco avventato ha sparato con l'intento di arrestare il veicolo e non di ferire qualcuno!
> Detto ciò,abbandonata un attimo la toga mi domando:
> 1.perchè Sandri non è andato a vedere la partita come tutti i comuni tifosi anzichè buttarsi nella rissa ancor prima di arrivare allo stadio(questo non significa assolutamente che meritava di morire....questo mai e poi mai!!!!!però lui e i suoi amici un po' di botte se le sarebbero meritate...così la prossima volta,memore dei lividi ci pensavano un attimo prima di fare rissa)
> 2. chissà perchè quando un agente di polizia è carnefice si tira su un polverone incredibile,mentre quando è vittima (dei tifosi o di chissà quale squilibrato) la vicenda fa meno scalpore.
> ...



...non hai detto che NON DEVE PIU' fare il poliziotto, lui e il suo collega


----------



## Old laretta (16 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non hai detto che NON DEVE PIU' fare il poliziotto, lui e il suo collega


Su questo mi trovi d'accordo,ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Parlo da donna che con il diritto lavora quotidianamente e non posso che riconoscere che la sentenza da un punto di vista tecnico è ineceppibile. E' omicidio colposo...nemmeno la fantasia più fervida avrebbe potuto riscontrare la volontarietà. E' da escluderi anche la preterintenzionalità...questa, con riferimento all'ipotesi di omicidio,presuppone la volontà dell'agente di arrecare lesioni alla propria vittima, dalle quali, per l'appunto, derivi,quale conseguenza non voluta,la sua morte. Ora..spaccarotella,seppur in modo a dir poco avventato ha sparato con l'intento di arrestare il veicolo e non di ferire qualcuno!
> Detto ciò,abbandonata un attimo la toga mi domando:
> 1.perchè Sandri non è andato a vedere la partita come tutti i comuni tifosi anzichè buttarsi nella rissa ancor prima di arrivare allo stadio(questo non significa assolutamente che meritava di morire....questo mai e poi mai!!!!!però lui e i suoi amici un po' di botte se le sarebbero meritate...così la prossima volta,memore dei lividi ci pensavano un attimo prima di fare rissa)
> 2. *chissà perchè quando un agente di polizia è carnefice si tira su un polverone incredibile,mentre quando è vittima (dei tifosi o di chissà quale squilibrato) la vicenda fa meno scalpore.*
> ...


 A parte che non è vero. Quando muore un poliziotto nell'adempimento del proprio dovere il risalto c'è sempre. E poi non ti sfiora l'idea che chi rappresenta lo stato portando una divisa ed usa un'arma da fuoco, ha una responsabilità maggiore di un comune cittadino?
Non sono affatto d'accordo con te sul non preterintenzionale.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Parlo da donna che con il diritto lavora quotidianamente e non posso che riconoscere che la sentenza da un punto di vista tecnico è ineceppibile. E' omicidio colposo...nemmeno la fantasia più fervida avrebbe potuto riscontrare la volontarietà. E' da escluderi anche la preterintenzionalità...questa, con riferimento all'ipotesi di omicidio,*presuppone la volontà dell'agente di arrecare lesioni alla propria vittima, dalle quali, per l'appunto, derivi,quale conseguenza non voluta,la sua morte. Ora..spaccarotella,seppur in modo a dir poco avventato ha sparato con l'intento di arrestare il veicolo e non di ferire qualcuno!*
> Detto ciò,abbandonata un attimo la toga mi domando:
> 1.perchè Sandri non è andato a vedere la partita come tutti i comuni tifosi anzichè buttarsi nella rissa ancor prima di arrivare allo stadio(questo non significa assolutamente che meritava di morire....questo mai e poi mai!!!!!però lui e i suoi amici un po' di botte se le sarebbero meritate...così la prossima volta,memore dei lividi ci pensavano un attimo prima di fare rissa)
> 2. chissà perchè quando un agente di polizia è carnefice si tira su un polverone incredibile,mentre quando è vittima (dei tifosi o di chissà quale squilibrato) la vicenda fa meno scalpore.
> ...


Aveva una pistola in mano, mica una fionda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il veicolo in che modo aveva intenzione di fermarlo se non colpendo chi vi era a bordo? Mica aveva un bazooka e ha sparato al motore! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto alla pena giusta...vi sarebbe se il carcere lo fa davvero, ma visto che così non è...e che non sarà neanche espulso dal corpo di Polizia...dove la vedi tutta questa giustezza della giustizia?


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Su questo mi trovi d'accordo,ci mancherebbe altro.



ecco, 
e per me lo schifo maggiore è stato sentirlo dire che spera di rientrare al più presto in servizio...e allora questo non ha capito un ca....??


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte che non è vero. Quando muore un poliziotto nell'adempimento del proprio dovere il risalto c'è sempre. E poi non ti sfiora l'idea che chi rappresenta lo stato portando una divisa ed usa un'arma da fuoco, ha una responsabilità maggiore di un comune cittadino?
> Non sono affatto d'accordo con te sul non preterintenzionale.


 Manco io sono d'accordo sul preterintenzionale
ripeto a parti invertite Sandri si faceva minimo 30 anni.....inutile esaminare alla lettera il caso


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ecco,
> *e per me lo schifo maggiore è stato sentirlo dire che spera di rientrare al più presto in servi*zio...e allora questo non ha capito un ca....??


 Davvero ha detto così? Che pezzo di merda!


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ecco,
> e per me lo schifo maggiore è stato sentirlo dire che spera di rientrare al più presto in servizio...e allora questo non ha capito un ca....??


mi incazzo troppo però
perchè per il caso aldrovandi solo 4 anni e nessuna intenzione di sbatterli fuori dalla polizia, e invece nel caso di sandri si richiede a gran voce che non faccia più il poliziotto???
perchè questo caso è tanto più sentito che l'altro?


----------



## Old laretta (16 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Aveva una pistola in mano, mica una fionda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mettiamola così...come non poteva mirare alle gomme per fermare il veicolo,data la distanza,non poteva nemmeno mirare al ragazzo!!
E cmq il fatto che non andrà in galera è discutibile,ok,ma rimane un problema del sistema italiano che, evidentemente,ha bisogno di "aggiustamenti" non di poco  conto. Tuttavia, non gli si poteva di certo dare l'omicidio intenzionale solo perchè cos' sarebbe andato al carcere!Ognuno merita il capo di imputazione adatto alla sua condotta...il cambiamento va fatto a monte...e non nei tribunali.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi incazzo troppo però
> perchè per il caso aldrovandi solo 4 anni e nessuna intenzione di sbatterli fuori dalla polizia, e invece nel caso di sandri si richiede a gran voce che non faccia più il poliziotto???
> perchè questo caso è tanto più sentito che l'altro?


ignoranza mia, ma il caso da te citato non lo ricordo, e sicuramente l'avrei detta e pensata alla stessa maniera



(però l'altro era proprio un bel vedere....rimettilo, perdonami 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Angel (16 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non direi proprio, *2*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche se non fa un giorno...è un gran peso, non mi pare che il tipo sia un maniaco delinquente, ha fatto una cazzata grossa come na casa, come il tipo che ha lasciato chiuso in macchina il figlio al sole...è giusto che sia da punire...ma trovo che sia veramente difficile giudicare la cosa...non so se è peggio la galera o il peso che si porterà dietro per tutta la vita.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Mettiamola così...*come non poteva mirare alle gomme per fermare il veicolo,data la distanza,non poteva nemmeno mirare al ragazzo!!*
> E cmq il fatto che non andrà in galera è discutibile,ok,ma rimane un problema del sistema italiano che, evidentemente,ha bisogno di "aggiustamenti" non di poco  conto. Tuttavia, non gli si poteva di certo dare l'omicidio intenzionale solo perchè cos' sarebbe andato al carcere!Ognuno merita il capo di imputazione adatto alla sua condotta...il cambiamento va fatto a monte...e non nei tribunali.



bè...non mettiamola così!
...tra la macchina (gomme o collo) ci sono 6 corsie autostradali + 2 di emergenza e quindi centinaia di potenziali innocenti...
come la vogliamo mettere??


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Mettiamola così...come non poteva mirare alle gomme per fermare il veicolo,data la distanza,non poteva nemmeno mirare al ragazzo!!
> E cmq il fatto che non andrà in galera è discutibile,ok,ma rimane un problema del sistema italiano che, evidentemente,ha bisogno di "aggiustamenti" non di poco conto. Tuttavia, *non gli si poteva di certo dare l'omicidio intenzionale* solo perchè cos' sarebbe andato al carcere!Ognuno merita il capo di imputazione adatto alla sua condotta...il cambiamento va fatto a monte...e non nei tribunali.


Nessuno mi pare abbia parlato di intenzionale o volontario...ma di preterintenzionale per le ragioni sopra esposte.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

nel rispetto del suo dolore, il padre non mi piace quando chiama violenza consapevolmente


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bè...non mettiamola così!
> ...tra la macchina (gomme o collo) ci sono 6 corsie autostradali + 2 di emergenza e quindi centinaia di potenziali innocenti...
> come la vogliamo mettere??


Dai questo è fuori di cotenna... il fatto stesso che scelga questo momento per dire che vuol tornare in servizio la dice lunga... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'omicidio colposo per me è davvero ridicolo... un pazzo scatenato che si mette a sparare a gambe divvaricate in mezzo all'autostrada e ammazza un ragazzo, andrebbe comunque messo in galera per qualche annetto... mi sembra davvero il minimo.


----------



## Old laretta (16 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bè...non mettiamola così!
> ...tra la macchina (gomme o collo) ci sono 6 corsie autostradali + 2 di emergenza e quindi centinaia di potenziali innocenti...
> come la vogliamo mettere??


La vogliamo mettere che se pensava di riuscire davvero a fermare il veicolo ha fatto un'errore di valutazione fuori dal mondo!Ha sbagliato,questo è pacifico.
Dico solo che il volontario,ma anche solo il pretereintenzionale presupponevano la volontà di colpire il ragazzo.Tutto qui


----------



## Old laretta (16 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessuno mi pare abbia parlato di intenzionale o volontario...ma di preterintenzionale per le ragioni sopra esposte.


Se vuoi sostituisco il termine "intenzionale"con "pretereintenzionale" ma il mio punto di vista rimane invariato


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai questo è fuori di cotenna... il fatto stesso che scelga questo momento per dire che vuol tornare in servizio la dice lunga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e non oso pensare tra i loro fanatismi cosa sia potuto emergere... (Oscuro mi perdonerà, ma ce ne sono tantissimi!!)


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> La vogliamo mettere che se pensava di riuscire davvero a fermare il veicolo ha fatto un'errore di valutazione fuori dal mondo!Ha sbagliato,questo è pacifico.
> Dico solo che il volontario,ma anche solo il pretereintenzionale presupponevano la volontà di colpire il ragazzo.Tutto qui


anche io l'ho detto, solo perchè tecnicamente difficile se non impossibile, ma resta il fatto che non si spara così...resta il fatto che il collega doveva impedirgli di fare una cazzata (che ci stanno a fare in 2?)
...quindi "tutto qui"...è limitante


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel rispetto del suo dolore, il padre non mi piace quando chiama violenza consapevolmente


Non piace neanche a me. Non voglio commentare l'atteggiamento della famiglia Sandri, per rispetto al lutto....
E' per questo che andava fatta giustizia con una sentenza meno discutibile.
 Avrebbe evitato che certi soggetti da stadio passassero per martiri, e che tutti i poliziotti passassero per delinquenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Se i poliziotti non hanno una preparazione e addestramento adeguati e così possono fare "cazzate" (ma son cazzate quelle che provocano la morte di una persona?) non mi sembra che debbano essere coperti (come hanno ben tentato di fare in tutti i casi citati) e che si debbia considerare comunque un fatto tragico un semplice errore.

Ricordiamo che c'è una campagna mediatica da anni che equipara chi ha un incidente d'auto e investe un pedone a un feroce assassino.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema principale credo sia questo.
> 
> Col colposo Spaccarotelle continuerà a fare quel mestiere e niente e nessuno gli potrà impedire in una situazione di stress di riperdere la testa e riusare in modo sconsiderato un'arma.
> 
> ...


E' quel che penso anche io.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non piace neanche a me. Non voglio commentare l'atteggiamento della famiglia Sandri, per rispetto al lutto....
> E' per questo che andava fatta giustizia con una sentenza meno discutibile.
> Avrebbe evitato che certi soggetti da stadio passassero per martiri, e che tutti i poliziotti passassero per delinquenti.


 Si ma ora non scambiamo vittime e colpevoli. Gli ultrà non sono santi, è vero... ma una cosa è una scazzottata all'autogrill (condannabile, certo), un'altra mettersi a sparare in mezzo al traffico.
I genitori, vista la sentenza, sono furibondi e posso capirli... in quelle condizioni qualche parola di troppo può pure scappare, in fin dei conti si son visti ammazzare un figlio. Bisognerebbe provare ad immaginare cosa vuol dire, prima di criticarli.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma ora non scambiamo vittime e colpevoli. Gli ultrà non sono santi, è vero... ma una cosa è una scazzottata all'autogrill (condannabile, certo), un'altra mettersi a sparare in mezzo al traffico.
> I genitori, vista la sentenza, sono furibondi e posso capirli... in quelle condizioni qualche parola di troppo può pure scappare, in fin dei conti si son visti ammazzare un figlio. Bisognerebbe provare ad immaginare cosa vuol dire, prima di criticarli.



..anche io non riuscirei a dire una sola parola alla famiglia...


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma ora non scambiamo vittime e colpevoli. Gli ultrà non sono santi, è vero... ma una cosa è una scazzottata all'autogrill (condannabile, certo), un'altra mettersi a sparare in mezzo al traffico.
> I genitori, vista la sentenza, sono furibondi e posso capirli... in quelle condizioni qualche parola di troppo può pure scappare, in fin dei conti si son visti ammazzare un figlio. Bisognerebbe provare ad immaginare cosa vuol dire, prima di criticarli.


Veramente non critico tutti coloro che vanno allo stadio. Ma solo chi incita alla violenza.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Veramente non critico tutti coloro che vanno allo stadio. Ma solo chi incita alla violenza.


Il padre non incita alla violenza... è incazzato perchè gli hanno ammazzato il figlio, e non ha avuto giustizia. Mi sembra che possa essere compreso nelle sue parole...


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Comprendo, ma rispettosamente, non condivido.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comprendo, ma rispettosamente, non condivido.


Guarda a me il padre è profondamente antipatico... però lo capisco. Se provo a mettermi nei suoi panni, dopo una sentenza così, avrei una voglia pazza di mettermi a cercare l'omicida.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda a me il padre è profondamente antipatico... però lo capisco. Se provo a mettermi nei suoi panni, dopo una sentenza così, avrei una voglia pazza di mettermi a cercare l'omicida.


Ma io non parlo di lui, ma di quello che si agita all'interno di certi gruppi di ultrà di pseudo destra. E della strumentalizzazione che si farà di questa sentenza. Che già si è fatta.
Comunque è assolutamente giusto che la famiglia ricorra contro tale sentenza, anche perchè ha i mezzi per farlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2009)

ma scusate... un poliziotto può aprire il fuoco su una persona disarmata?
voleva puntare alla macchina? ma stigrancazzi! meno male che aveva una pistola e non un carroarmato.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il padre non incita alla violenza... è incazzato perchè gli hanno ammazzato il figlio, e non ha avuto giustizia. Mi sembra che possa essere compreso nelle sue parole...


 
si ma vedi molti nel caso di federico aldrovandi i genitori hanno reagito alla morte del figlio aprendo un blog per fare in modo di ottenere un processo giusto, che poi per i miei parametri giusto non è stato, ma senza incitare all'odio per tutti i poliziotti.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di lui, ma di quello che si agita all'interno di certi gruppi di ultrà di pseudo destra. E della strumentalizzazione che si farà di questa sentenza. Che già si è fatta.
> Comunque è assolutamente giusto che la famiglia ricorra contro tale sentenza, anche perchè ha i mezzi per farlo.


 Si, quello è un altro discorso... molti ultrà della Lazio da sempre son legati a gruppi del sottobosco neofascista! Anche la forte presa di posizione di Alemanno contro la sentenza, non mi ha meravigliato troppo. La strumentalizzazione è sempre in agguato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma vedi molti nel caso di federico aldrovandi i genitori hanno reagito alla morte del figlio aprendo un blog per fare in modo di ottenere un processo giusto, che poi per i miei parametri giusto non è stato, ma senza incitare all'odio per tutti i poliziotti.


Ma guarda che il padre non ha incitato all'odio verso tutti i poliziotti... che dici???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma vedi molti nel caso di federico aldrovandi i genitori hanno reagito alla morte del figlio aprendo un blog per fare in modo di ottenere un processo giusto, che poi per i miei parametri giusto non è stato, ma senza incitare all'odio per tutti i poliziotti.


ma il padre l'ha fatto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, quello è un altro discorso... molti ultrà della Lazio da sempre son legati a gruppi del sottobosco neofascista! Anche la forte presa di posizione di Alemanno contro la sentenza, non mi ha meravigliato troppo. La strumentalizzazione è sempre in agguato.


 La camera ardente comunale l'aveva allestita Veltroni proprio perché non sembrasse una presa di posizione contro i gruppi laziali di destra (che facevano venire i brividi vederli sfilare...vicini alla bara)


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma il padre l'ha fatto?


 A me non risulta affatto. Non capisco questo intervento di brug...


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La camera ardente comunale l'aveva allestita Veltroni proprio perché non sembrasse una presa di posizione contro i gruppi laziali di destra (che facevano venire i brividi vederli sfilare...vicini alla bara)


 Si, è vero... ricordo. Un'atmosfera da Crepuscolo degli Dei... mancava solo il sottofondo wagneriano... pazzesco!


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non risulta affatto. Non capisco questo intervento di brug...


Forse Brugola si riferisce alle voci che circolano sui legami dei Sandri con certi gruppi. Ma sinceramente non ci sono prove sulla loro fondatezza.
la reazione  di alemanno mi pare saggia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non risulta affatto. Non capisco questo intervento di brug...


anche io non l'ho letto. ho letto che ha parlato di manifestazione pacifica. ma magari non ho letto tutto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io non l'ho letto. ho letto che ha parlato di manifestazione pacifica. ma magari non ho letto tutto.


Anche io so di una lettera a Napolitano, e di una manifestazione pacifica di protesta... ma parole che incitino all'odio verso tutti i poliziotti francamente non ne ho sentite.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Forse Brugola si riferisce alle voci che circolano sui legami dei Sandri con certi gruppi. Ma sinceramente non ci sono prove sulla loro fondatezza.
> *la reazione di alemanno mi pare saggia*.


 Anche a me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

L'articolo merita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.ilgiornale.it/a.pic1?ID=366897


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'articolo merita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...a Federico Aldrovandi deceduto a Ferrara *per una sospetta colluttazione con un equipaggio del 113*...


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2009)

*Appunto*

Chi ha un minimo di"conoscenza"delle cose capisce che parlare di volontario era una forzatura...!!Poi quoto fedifrago in tutto e per tutto....e purtroppo è probabile che continuerà a svolgere questa attività professionale.....!!Non dimetichiamoci che dovrebbero spiegarci perchè avrebbo voluto uccidere proprio il Sandri...quando in macchina c'erano altre 4 persone.....!!Le dichiarazioni di Spaccarottella post sentenza sono una vergogna...una vergogna è anche la gestione post sparo..altrettanta vergona è far passare quei 5 ragazzi per 5 bravissimi ragazzi che andavano all'oratorio.....!!!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:L'agente spaccarotella dovrebbe essere immediatamente cacciato dalla p.di s.per inidonietà..e per la mancanza di requisiti necessari...!Cio che ha fatto è impensabile e incomprensibile...INGIUSTIFICABILE!!Inorridisco pensando che se quel colpo partito da una sede stradale all'altra avesse centrato il conducente di un pulman pieno di persone....sarebbe stata una strage!!Insomma un operatore di polizia deve saper bene quando e come estrarre l'arma in dotazione!Pensare che un simile soggetto continui la sua professione non fa il bene di nessuno.....!Detto questo come già aveva pronosticato tempo fà la sentenza tecnicamente è giusta!!!COLPA COSCIENTE....Omicidio colposo...non poteva esser diversamente...a 60 metri con una rete di mezzo neanche un cecchino con fucile di precisione poteva centrare la testa di un individuo in una macchina in movimento seduto fra due persone....figurarsi con una 9x21 parabellum FS!!Perchè ha sparato?Stupidamente per arrestare la marcia del veicolo...sapendo che il suo gesto poteva aver conseguenze tragiche ma essendo sicuro che CIò non sarebbe accaduto....!!Fra l'altro la traiettoria dell'ogiva è stata viziata dalla rete metallica sita fra le due sedi stradali....per cui come scrissi tempo fà ,ha sparato ma senza la volontà di uccidere....!!Trovo comprensibili le parole del padre ma inopportune....senza il dolo...è stato dato il massimo per il colPoso...e asserire che la divisa abbia aviuto il suo peso per la sentenza....TROVO UN AFFERMAZIONE GRATUTA!!In ultimo aggiungerei una cosa:Se in quella macchina ci fossero state 5 brave persone....che andavano serenamente allo stadio....non ci sarebbe stato nessun inseguimentO ad una macchina con occupanti di tifoseria avversaria....nessuna rissa....nessun lancio di sassi....NESSUN STUPIDO E INCRESCIOSO SPARO....!!!Mi chiedoerchè nessuno dice questo?


 concordo con la tua analisi e ti ringrazio perchè alcune precisazioni solo competenti possono darla (su armi e distanze e intenzioni, per intenderci).
Ti chiedo: gli hanno dato il massimo per omicidio colposo? avevo capito che non era così...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sono anni che si fanno campagne per pene severe e di delegittimazione della magistratura e quindi qualunque ragazzotto crede di poter stabilire a proprio piacere colpe, sentenze e pene.




























OT su Facebook sono nati dei gruppi che inneggiano alla castrazione chimica per la persona INDAGATA (non condannata, solo indagata) per gli stupri seriali a roma.
Posto che sono donna, sola e vivo a roma, quindi sarei la prima colpita da un simile schifoso individuo, ma da quando è normale ritenere naturali i processi sommari???????


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'articolo merita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'è da piangere.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT su Facebook sono nati dei gruppi che inneggiano alla castrazione chimica per la persona INDAGATA (non condannata, solo indagata) per gli stupri seriali a roma.
> Posto che sono donna, sola e vivo a roma, quindi sarei la prima colpita da un simile schifoso individuo, ma da quando è normale ritenere naturali i processi sommari???????


Non è normale infatti. Nè civile, nè utile.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrerebbe la magistratura?La magistratura applica le pene....magari gli errori son del legislatore o no?


 no, alla fine è più facile dire che la magistratura ha sbagliato a dare il colposo anzichè il preterintenzionale....
oppure accanirsi contro le forze di ordine pubblico tacciando tutti di incompetenza e vena folle.
La colpa non la si dà mai al legislatore (è un percorso troppo lungo passare per la Legge e la sua proposta e approvazione), perchè si crede di vivere in uno Stato simil far west dove se non si dà la castrazione chimica al pedofilo si è giudici di scarso polso....


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, alla fine è più facile dire che la magistratura ha sbagliato a dare il colposo anzichè il preterintenzionale....
> oppure accanirsi contro le forze di ordine pubblico tacciando tutti di incompetenza e vena folle.
> La colpa non la si dà mai al legislatore (è un percorso troppo lungo passare per la Legge e la sua proposta e approvazione), perchè si crede di vivere in uno Stato simil far west dove se non si dà la castrazione chimica al pedofilo si è giudici di scarso polso....


Scusate, ma in questo casa responsabilità è della magistratura: come si fa a definire colposo e non preterintenzionale il comportamento di Spaccarotella, mi piacerebbe saperlo.
E' ha sbagliato anche la Polizia a non sbattere fuori il poliziotto.
Il legislatore in questo caso lasciamolo in pace.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ora.
> Siamo stanchi di processi che avvengono fuori delle aule giudiziarie.
> I processi si fanno dentro, non fuori, con la pressione di un ridicolo, si ridicolo sindacato di polizia.
> Quello non era omicidio colposo....chiunque abbia un minimo di esperienza di queste cose te lo può spiegare, Oscuro.
> ...


 quindi tu dici che potevano dargli omicidio preterintenzionale?
nel caso questo, con le prove possedute, fosse stato possibile, in effetti, sarebbe stato bene per la polizia prendere le distanze da un comportamente forse non attuato con cattiveria ma certo con leggerezza. Leggerezza che le forze pubbliche non possono permettersi.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi tu dici che potevano dargli omicidio preterintenzionale?
> nel caso questo, con le prove possedute, fosse stato possibile, in effetti, sarebbe stato bene per la polizia prendere le distanze da un comportamente forse non attuato con cattiveria ma certo con leggerezza. Leggerezza che le forze pubbliche non possono permettersi.


Confermo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Si determina uno stato soggettivo di *preterintenzione* quando si vuole porre in essere un reato, ma le conseguenze della propria azione sono più gravi di quanto previsto (ad esempio, si vuole colpire con un pugno per provocare una percossa e invece si determina la morte della persona colpita). Le uniche figure previste nel nostro ordinamento sono l’omicidio preterintenzionale (art. 584 c.p.) e l’aborto preterintenzionale (art. 18, c. 2, L. 194/1978). Si ha invece l'elemento soggettivo della *colpa* quando manca la volontà di determinare un qualsiasi evento costituente reato, ma l'evento si verifica ugualmente per negligenza, imprudenza, imperizia o per inosservanza di leggi, regolamenti, ordini o discipline (art. 43 c.p.). Anche le ipotesi di reati colposi sono tassativamente previste dalla legge (ad esempio: omicidio colposo [art. 589 c.p.] o lesioni colpose [art. 590 c.p.]). 

Scusate, non voglio fare la maestrina....ma a me il comportamento di uno che spara sull'autostrada non pare solo colposo...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> anche io credo che non ci sono assolutamente (purtroppo) gli elementi per applicare la volontarietà, riuscire a colpire così è solo teoria...è disgrazia pura, per di più, essendo stata deviata la traiettoria del proiettile era tecnicamente impossibile prevedere, e quindi non c'è volontarietà.
> 
> Ovviamente questo tipo non dovrebbe mai più maneggiare un'arma, andrebbe obbligatoriamente cacciato via...insieme al suo collega (Oscuro confermerà) che aveva il dovere di impedirgli di mirare (5 interminabili secondi) ad altezza d'uomo, a maggior ragione, perchè tra l'eventuale obiettivo e la pistola ci sono centinaia di persone che possono essere colpite, e questo non rientra nelle regole di sparo a fuoco) l'inerzia colpevole và punita, invece sto collega non esiste, e nessuno ne parla...


ma tra volontario e colposo c'è preterintenzionale.
che vuol dire preterintenzionale? che potevi prevedere che avresti fatto danno. più o meno grave.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in questo casa responsabilità è della magistratura: *come si fa a definire colposo e non preterintenzionale il comportamento di Spaccarotella, mi piacerebbe saperlo.*
> E' ha sbagliato anche la Polizia a non sbattere fuori il poliziotto.
> Il legislatore in questo caso lasciamolo in pace.
















Mi fa piacere sentirlo da un'avvocato!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Si determina uno stato soggettivo di *preterintenzione* quando si vuole porre in essere un reato, ma le conseguenze della propria azione sono più gravi di quanto previsto (ad esempio, si vuole colpire con un pugno per provocare una percossa e invece si determina la morte della persona colpita). Le uniche figure previste nel nostro ordinamento sono l’omicidio preterintenzionale (art. 584 c.p.) e l’aborto preterintenzionale (art. 18, c. 2, L. 194/1978). Si ha invece l'elemento soggettivo della *colpa* quando manca la volontà di determinare un qualsiasi evento costituente reato, ma l'evento si verifica ugualmente per negligenza, imprudenza, imperizia o per inosservanza di leggi, regolamenti, ordini o discipline (art. 43 c.p.). Anche le ipotesi di reati colposi sono tassativamente previste dalla legge (ad esempio: omicidio colposo [art. 589 c.p.] o lesioni colpose [art. 590 c.p.]).
> 
> Scusate, non voglio fare la maestrina....ma a me il comportamento di uno che spara sull'autostrada non pare solo colposo...


 Quindi è stato considerato colposo perché non voleva provocare danni a nessuno, ma semplicemente bloccare l'auto?

Però è lo stesso omicidio colposo che darebbero a me se investissi una persona ?


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi è stato considerato colposo perché non voleva provocare danni a nessuno, ma semplicemente bloccare l'auto?
> 
> Però è lo stesso omicidio colposo che darebbero a me se investissi una persona ?


Si. Anche se con il massimo della pena, che essendo incensurato non sconterà.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tra volontario e colposo c'è preterintenzionale.
> che vuol dire preterintenzionale? che potevi prevedere che avresti fatto danno. più o meno grave.


non lo so...
se c'è stata una deviazione della traiettoria, non saprei se siamo fuori dal colposo...


ripeto che il collega doveva impedire di mirare ad altezza d'uomo.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Si determina uno stato soggettivo di *preterintenzione* quando si vuole porre in essere un reato, ma le conseguenze della propria azione sono più gravi di quanto previsto (ad esempio, si vuole colpire con un pugno per provocare una percossa e invece si determina la morte della persona colpita). Le uniche figure previste nel nostro ordinamento sono l’omicidio preterintenzionale (art. 584 c.p.) e l’aborto preterintenzionale (art. 18, c. 2, L. 194/1978). Si ha invece l'elemento soggettivo della *colpa* quando manca la volontà di determinare un qualsiasi evento costituente reato, ma l'evento si verifica ugualmente per negligenza, imprudenza, imperizia o per inosservanza di leggi, regolamenti, ordini o discipline (art. 43 c.p.). Anche le ipotesi di reati colposi sono tassativamente previste dalla legge (ad esempio: omicidio colposo [art. 589 c.p.] o lesioni colpose [art. 590 c.p.]).
> 
> Scusate, non voglio fare la maestrina....ma a me il comportamento di uno che spara sull'autostrada non pare solo colposo...


 quindi se metti sotto un uomo e muore si tratta di omicidio colposo, se andavi a 200 all'ora in città diventa preterintenzionale???


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi se metti sotto un uomo e muore si tratta di omicidio colposo, se andavi a 200 all'ora in città diventa preterintenzionale???


A giudizio del magistrato.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> A giudizio del magistrato.


grazie delle delucidazioni


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi se metti sotto un uomo e muore si tratta di omicidio colposo, se andavi a 200 all'ora in città diventa preterintenzionale???


mi pare pure giusto


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare pure giusto


 Ma anche in questi casi, non sempre viene accordato. Anzi....


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma anche in questi casi, non sempre viene accordato. Anzi....


effettivamente se bevi come un cosacco e poi ti metti in macchina dovrebbe essere preterintenzionale e non colposo


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> effettivamente se bevi come un cosacco e poi ti metti in macchina dovrebbe essere preterintenzionale e non colposo


 Concordo assolutamente!


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> effettivamente se bevi come un cosacco e poi ti metti in macchina dovrebbe essere preterintenzionale e non colposo


 Invece l'essere sbronzo è una attenuante.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Invece l'essere sbronzo è una attenuante.


che cagata.
veramente non ho parole.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Invece l'essere sbronzo è una attenuante.


infatti è assolutamente assurdo!
in italia commettere reati sotto alcol e droga è un'attenuanate invece che un'aggravante!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Invece l'essere sbronzo è una attenuante.


 Queste cose mi fanno davvero incazzare! La libertà presuppone sempre la responsabilità... ti devo lasciar libero di bere, ma se fai stronzate al volante o in altri modi, la devi scontare!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2009)

quasi quasi una di queste sere mi faccio come una scimmia, e vado a mettere sotto qualcuno che mi sta sul cazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quasi quasi una di queste sere mi faccio come una scimmia, e vado a mettere sotto qualcuno che mi sta sul cazzo


dimmi quando che ti seguo a ruota


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non piace neanche a me. Non voglio commentare l'atteggiamento della famiglia Sandri, per rispetto al lutto....
> E' per questo che andava fatta giustizia con una sentenza meno discutibile.
> Avrebbe evitato che certi soggetti da stadio passassero per martiri, e che tutti i poliziotti passassero per delinquenti.


concordo


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quasi quasi una di queste sere mi faccio come una scimmia, e vado a mettere sotto qualcuno che mi sta sul cazzo


 No, prima stiralo e poi fatti... sennò corri il rischio di ammazzare qualche sfigato!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, prima stiralo e poi fatti... sennò corri il rischio di ammazzare qualche sfigato!


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, prima stiralo e poi fatti... sennò corri il rischio di ammazzare qualche sfigato!


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Luglio 2009)

certo che dire che erano delinquenti senza manco sapere come sono andate le cose......e magari detto da gente che difendeva a spada tratta carlo giuliani


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2009)

*Insomma*

Dare del preterinzionale....signifiacava vederlo derubricato in appello o in cassazione....!L'ogiva è stata deviata dalla rete.....e bisogna dimostrare che ha sparate per colpire il sandri....insomma una chiara forzatura...!!


----------

